# 1949 California license plate wanted S.F Bay Area preferred



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 5, 2017)

looking for a license plate for my 1949 Schwinn with a city from the Bay Area...


----------



## TheDXjedi (Aug 6, 2017)

I have a Modesto Ca badge. That's kind of close to San Francisco Bay isn't it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 6, 2017)

TheDXjedi said:


> I have a Modesto Ca badge. That's kind of close to San Francisco Bay isn't it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



about 90 miles east.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 6, 2017)

TheDXjedi said:


> I have a Modesto Ca badge. That's kind of close to San Francisco Bay isn't it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Modesto is in the Central Valley,  it's about an hour away on the weekends, but *4 hours* away during the commute hours! send me a pic and price, maybe I'll start a collection of 1949 license plates from all over. I already have one, it says "HMK:BL" on it, I don't know where HMK is... Kansas or Kentucky maybe.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 20, 2017)

bump


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 11, 2018)

to the top!


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 13, 2018)

A lot of the smaller bay area cities issued license plates without the year on them.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 14, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> A lot of the smaller bay area cities issued license plates without the year on them.




other than San Francisco, San Jose and Oakland the Bay Area was nothing but small cities in 1949.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 16, 2018)

still looking....


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 16, 2018)

So close, yet so far. Even has the matching band that’s never been used/attached.


----------



## tanksalot (May 20, 2018)

........


----------



## tanksalot (May 20, 2018)

........


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 20, 2018)

what would that be worth to you?


----------



## tanksalot (May 20, 2018)

.......


----------



## tanksalot (May 28, 2018)

........


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 28, 2018)

tanksalot said:


> ........




Trying to say something  ?


----------



## tanksalot (May 28, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Trying to say something  ?



I typed a reply by mistake sorry.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 28, 2018)

tanksalot said:


> I typed a reply by mistake sorry.




No apologies needed , not my post , I was just curious.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 3, 2020)

bumpity bump bump... still looking.  Berkeley Hayward San Jose Oakland San Francisco Pleasanton Livermore ... everything else was farmland here in 1949. my city of Fremont is 4 or 5 other small towns put together.


----------

